

Use Emacs Org-mode Links for Absolutely Anything - malabarba
http://endlessparentheses.com/use-org-mode-links-for-absolutely-anything.html

======
chriswarbo
One nice org-mode feature is "Babel", the ability to embed snippets of code in
documents, run them during export and insert the results (either values or
stdout) into other parts of the document [http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
contrib/babel/](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/)

Since my blog is mostly about programming, this lets me write the code I'm
talking about directly into the prose (using C-c ' to switch to the relevant
Emacs mode for editing that language) and ensures that the code and results
match up exactly (including graphs generated with GNUplot).

~~~
peedy
People even write their dotemacs in Org mode and use babel in their init.el to
run it

[https://github.com/thomanil/dot-
emacs/blob/master/thomanil.o...](https://github.com/thomanil/dot-
emacs/blob/master/thomanil.org)

~~~
cies
Even an "Emacs configuration template" (a la Prelude or emacs-starter-kit)
that makes use of it (and `el-get` to retrieve and initialize packages):

[https://github.com/xiaohanyu/oh-my-emacs](https://github.com/xiaohanyu/oh-my-
emacs)

Nifty.

------
616c
So I am trying to restart a blog using org-mode. I think it is the way
forward. Right now, I meaning using it as one subset, a markup language to
convert into other representations. I know org-mode is more featureful than
that by a long shot. I am just curious for this use case for the reason below.

Having said that,I am more interested in why, despite the Church of Emacs and
Its Holy Love of Parens (that is a joke from an admirer, btw), why pure sexpr
is not the way forward for a markup language. I decided to look into them
recently, including cl-who, Scribble (CL, Scheme, and now most popular Racket
variants), and other sexpr markup languages. I did so thinking that, if you
want to have a ground-up markup language to convert to anything, would not
sexpr-based data be the best for the iconicity Lispers crave. Is it not that
far removed from XML+XLST for this very reason.

Does anyone have full-bodied markup that uses sexpr as a source and translates
to everything? I think this would be quite compelling, well maybe only to
Lispers. Would there be a desire for such a thing?

~~~
arsenerei
In Clojure:

[https://github.com/weavejester/hiccup](https://github.com/weavejester/hiccup)

[https://github.com/cgrand/enlive](https://github.com/cgrand/enlive)

~~~
davexunit
For XML/HTML, I'm partial towards the SXML notation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SXML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SXML)

~~~
arsenerei
Huh, cool. I haven't seen this before.

------
davidw
Is there a tutorial for using org-mode only for a simple TODO list that anyone
can recommend? I had a brief look around, but don't have the time to read the
entire manual at the moment.

~~~
mhd
The tutorial by David O'Toole focuses pretty much on TODO lists and simple
outlines: [http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
tutorials/orgtutorial_dto.html](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
tutorials/orgtutorial_dto.html)

~~~
VLM
As an indirect response to the OPs question the next step after that good
intro tutorial is something like this, which is a medium level application of
org mode once you get the basics down, in a well known format: (Edited to
emphasize if you know the basics of GTD, and its not terribly complicated,
this is a good example of applying org mode tools to a known problem,
presumably this will help you in applying org mode to your individual problem,
assuming its not just setting up GTD of course)

[http://members.optusnet.com.au/~charles57/GTD/gtd_workflow.h...](http://members.optusnet.com.au/~charles57/GTD/gtd_workflow.html)

I actually used this, or many ideas strongly borrowed from this, for some time
until I was kind of forced into evernote in order to inter operate both mobile
and with some evernote users (OK specifically the other user is my wife). It
turned out to be easier to implement something like GTD in evernote than to
teach my (techie, pbx programmer) wife how to use emacs. But emacs org mode
did work perfectly and was quite effective and fast while I used it.

The mobile client for evernote a couple years ago was far superior to the
mobile org mode client. As of years ago. This may have changed. The big
problem from memory with the mobile clients is the mobile app model is
inherently windows-ish where all the worlds features are in one self contained
app, so you gotta make a good gui and a good sync in one app, where as the
unix-ish philosophy of using a suite of tools perfectly designed for
individual jobs is not permitted in mobile, so its a hard fit. Although the
evernote guys got it to work pretty well, so its obviously possible.

~~~
cJ0th
slightly irrelevant, but since you mentioned GTD I'd like to add that there is
quite a nice open source project for that workflow. It's called Getting Things
Gnome [0] (there is also a version for windows, mind you)

That might be a good idea for people who are not living in emacs. The only
thing I dislike about it is the fact that it stores your tasks in a single
xml-files.

[0] [http://gtgnome.net/download/](http://gtgnome.net/download/)

